# Transmission problem



## mowerboy24 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a cub cadet 125 IH hydro it won't move last time I used it I was pulling and it was slipping now it won't move can this be the transmission filter can't it?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Change the filter(if it has one),and check the fluid level/add as needed.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Know very little about this tractor so take my comments for what they are worth.

My first thought would not be the trans's filter. Would take LOTS of internal wear to plug the filter. My Bolen is about the same age and it has had the trans filter changed only once in the 40+ yrs. It is not an issue today.

Is there a belt drive between the engine and trans? If so, is the belt shot or belt tension not doing its job? If the HST is a Sundstrand like Cub's have been using for yrs, there are a couple pressure relief valves top side and if they are open, all the trans oil will be bypassed. Should be a handle either on the side or back of tractor to manually open these valves. Normally if they have been opened, they should close by themselves next time engine is running. That might not happen if the valves are stuck.

The relief valves are item 13 in the attached pic.


----------

